# Special Needs Pigeons in Need of Forever Homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

MickaCoo is very full (still) and we've got a couple of special needs birds that I'd love to find homes for-

Dee Dee Detroit is a mature hen (I think) king pigeon with chronic difficulty and stiffness walking. She can fly and will choose to do that rather than walk. She needs a mellow, warm and comfy home. She prefers birds to people and you can read more about her and see pix here.

Sesame is a mature male king pigeon, all white except for a little grey mask, that can't fly. He's an easy going bird, currently single and in need of a forever home. Click here to read more and see pix.

Tiptoes is an 8+ year old rescued feral blue check pij that can't fly. He's male, currently single and in good health. He's well mannered in a loft with birds his own size but picked on budgies (when they came in reach) in his old home. You can read more about Tiptoes here.

Thank you!!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you ship? if so, I'd love to take in Aspie


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Crab Shrapnel (would love to hear the story behind that handle)!

Yes, MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue does ship to long-distance adopters once they are approved.

Where are you located? How many pigeons do you have? Do they live indoors or outside?

Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you the adoption application.

And THANK YOU for your interest in adopting a rescued pigeon!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I just checked out the site, and there's no way I can attend any classes and pay 80.00 shipping. I'm sorry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

E.

Next time you have transport south, I could take Tiptoes. I have an all homer loft with about 6 non-flyers who have formed a floor community of sorts...


----------

